# Trs 32 part ?



## Chillywilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi, expect late 80’s trs32, this part snapped and trying to find replacement new/used. Have not been able to identify part # replacement on several sites. Any suggestions where to go next to find this ? Appreciated.


----------

